#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Общение на тибетском языке

## Гелег

Здравствуйте!
Для успешного овладения разговорным тибетским почему бы не общаться здесь? 
Да, у всех разный уровень, но все же давайте попытаемся. 
Для начала: Таши делек!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lana

Ку кам санг.
Ке ранг де по ин пе.

----------


## Гелег

Для лучшего понимания друг друга и для всех других наверно лучше приводить перевод написанного.
Нга депо йин. (У меня нормально) Ани ке ранг? (А у вас?)

----------


## Борис

Да тяжело с ентими тибетцами! Они ж по-нашему окромя "Таши делег!" и "Ом Мани Пеме Хунг" ничего и не знают!..

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Гелег

Ну дак шоб окромя энтих слов и знали б. Да и сам-то я не силен в ентой науке. Разве что: Лана! Керанг кава нэ ре?

----------


## Борис

Все на лхасском диалекте гутарите, я так понимаю..

А когда я кармакагьюпинцем-ситупинцем был - как сейчас помню, кхамским говором все у нас читалось: "Санджей ЧоТанг Цочи Чо нам-ла..." и т. д., вместо "Сангье... ... ..."

Ладно, сворачиваю оффтопик и прошу прощения за него  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Сангчо габа йо ре?

----------


## Buural

чо лэ санг ва мэ до!

----------


## Гелег

2 Buural. Гонда, ха ко ма сон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Buural

> 2 Buural. Гонда, ха ко ма сон.


chos las bzang ba med do (Нет ничего лучше Дхармы)  :Wink:

----------


## Lana

> Нга депо йин. (У меня нормально) Ани ке ранг? (А у вас?)


Нга янг де по ин. (у меня тоже нормально). тук дже че (спасибо)

----------


## Lana

> Лана! Керанг кава нэ ре?


"кава" ка рэ рэ. (что значит "кава"?)

----------


## Гелег

Lana"кава" ка рэ рэ. (что значит "кава"?)

Кава (где), кава нэ (откуда) 
Керан кава нэ ре? Вы откуда? :Smilie:

----------


## Lana

> Lana"кава" ка рэ рэ. (что значит "кава"?)
> 
> Кава (где), кава нэ (откуда) 
> Керан кава нэ ре? Вы откуда?


Разве не "ка пар" или "ка вар" - где?

Нга кье Тула ла рэ
ин нэ ле ка Москва йо.

Ке ранг трунг (транскрипция "тр" пишу для ратак) юль ка пар ре.

----------


## Гелег

Дико извиняюсь!!! Сказывается долгое отсутствие языковой практики.
Правильно будет: Откуда вы? - Керанг канэ йин? 

Да, в слове "где" пишется - ga par (Уайли), произносится - кава 

Я из Тулы. Нга Тула нэ йин.

Хотя работаю в Москве. Йин нэ /Йин на янг (хотя) Москва ла (в Москве) лека дже ги йо (работаю).

Тогда "Ке ранг трунг юль ка пар ре." будет Ке ранг трунг юль ка нэ йин.
- Нга Согпо юль нэ йин. (Согпо юль - земля монголов)
Трунг юль переводится регион?

----------


## Lana

> Трунг юль переводится регион?


"трунг юль" - место рождения (почтительное)
"Ке ранг трунг юль ка пар ре" - я хотела спросить "где вы родились"

Ке ранг чак ле ка пар нанг ги йо

----------


## Гелег

Нгей кье юл Якутия ре/йин. Йин нэ танда (сейчас) Бурятия де ги йо.
Нга трим цой па (юрист) ле ка дже ги йо.
Ани керанг?

----------


## Lana

Нга ци па йин.

Ке ранг ки цен ла ка ре щу ги йо

----------


## Гелег

Нгей мин ла Игорь сер ги йо. 
Керанги цен каре ре?

----------


## Lana

> Керанги цен каре ре?


Нгей Света йин.

Ке ранг ло ка цо йин.

----------


## Гелег

Нга ло сумчу йин.   
Ке ранг ло ка цо йин.
Керанг нангпа, ре ва? Ло кацо ре?

----------


## Lana

Нга ло сум чу со ни йин.
Ке ранг ки чё луг (чё) ка ре ре.

----------


## Гелег

Нгей чё луг гелугпа ре. Йин на янг нга ла ди ге ченпо ма ре. Нангпа чё луг ди цо ва ре.

----------


## Lana

> Керанг нангпа, ре ва?


"ре ва" ка ре ре.

----------


## Lana

> Йин на янг нга ла ди ге ченпо ма ре. Нангпа чё луг ди цо ва ре.


Ха ко ма сонг. Гюр ро нанг

----------


## Гелег

Керанг нангпа, ре ва? Ло кацо ре? Вы буддистка, не так ли? Сколько лет?

Йин на янг нга ла ди ге ченпо ма ре.  Хотя для меня это не так важно.
Нангпа чё луг ди цо ва ре. То, что буддист - это главнее.

----------


## Lana

Тук дже че

Ке ранг пё ла чин па йин пе.

----------


## Гелег

Пё ла чин па мин. Джагар ла чин па йин.

----------


## Lana

> Джагар ла чин па йин.


"Джагар" ка ре ре. Индия? Гья гар?

Ке ранг пё ла дро ги йин пе. Ке ранг Джагар ла га бо йо пе.

----------


## Гелег

Да, обычно произносится Джагар.

Танда Пё ла дро ги мин.
Нга Джагар ла га бо йо. 
Ке ранг джагар дан пё ла чин па йин пе?

----------


## Lana

Пё ла чин па мин. Нга пё ла ло чик дже ла дрон до йо. Джагар ла чин па йин.

Ке ранг ща са ги йо пе.

----------


## Гелег

Ла йо. Ани ло ди Гьялва Ринпочер барче шиг йо ре. Ке ранг ща чо ги минду ге?

----------


## Lana

Гон па ма цом. Ту йин ринг пей нанг нге йик лен тонг тхуб ма сонг. 

Нга ща са ги йо. 
нга ща панг до йо
ин на янг нга ща панг тхуб кьи мин дук
канг ин сер на нга ща ла ток по йо пе ща панг гьи ка ле как по дук 

Кье ранг ла чен мо танг чен по канг ринг щик йо пе.

----------


## Lana

Гон па ма цом. Ту йин ринг пей нанг нге йик лен тонг тхуб ма сонг. Извините, что не писала так долго

Нга ща са ги йо.  Я ем мясо
нга ща панг до йо. Я хочу бросить есть мясо
ин на янг нга ща панг тхуб кьи мин дук. Но я не могу бросить есть мясо
канг ин сер на нга ща ла ток по йо пе ща панг гьи ка ле как по дук. Потому что люблю есть мясо и это трудно

Кье ранг ла чен мо танг чен по канг ринг щик йо пе. У вас есть братья или сестры?

----------


## Гелег

Гон па ма цом. Ту йин ринг пей нанг нге йик лен тонг тхуб ма сонг.  :Embarrassment:  

Ла йо. Нгала семо ду. Ани керанг?

----------


## Калдэн

Писать это кириллицей - полный бред .

----------


## Гелег

> Писать это кириллицей - полный бред .


Не у всех есть возможность и навыки излагать на тибетском. Если можете научить, будьте любезны.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

o ya mtshungs med chos grogs tsho da gsung yag ke mi 'dig gas?

о я, цунг ме чодокцо, да сунг-я ке миндуге?

ну что, несравненные друзья по Дхарме, больше не чего сказать?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

sa khul de la mi kang ga shi yin sa red

са-кул де-ла ми кснга щи ин-са-ре

Видимо в этом регионе вымерли все люди

----------


## Гелег

Ла ма ре. Нга дир йо. 
Керанг су йин?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Ao chos grogs bkra shis bde legs, nga sog po go leb yin, nge'i da ging gi lab yag la thugs 'khrel ma gnang rogs gnang, nyi ma gnyis ring la skad rgyab pa yin len ci gang ma rag, Au thug nas de 'dra lab 'byung  :Smilie:  
zer kha byed

о-о, чойдок, таши делег. нга Согпо Голяп й ин, нгей дагинги лаб-я ла туг тел ма-нанг-рог-нанг, нима ни ки ринг-ла ке гябпа-ин лен чи-ганг ма-раг,  у-тук ней денда лаб-джюн  :Smilie:  
сер ка дже

Ой, друг по Дхарме, здравствуйте, я Согпо Голяп.
Прошу не обижаться на мои недавние слова, просто в течении двух дней я вопрошал безответно, тек что в отчаянии сказал такое  :Smilie:  
шучу конечно

----------


## Гелег

Кае, чойдок! Дебо? Нга дебо йин. 
Керанг канэ йин? Согпо йюл нэ йин пе?
Керанг пё ке лобджонг кава дже сонг?

----------


## Дениска

вот и об щай тесь на тибетском ко му на до.
*учебник разговорного и письменного тибетского языка.*
http://letitbit.net/download/58bc513...tibet.rar.html

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Кае, чойдок! Дебо? Нга дебо йин. 
> Керанг канэ йин? Согпо йюл нэ йин пе?
> Керанг пё ке лобджонг кава дже сонг?


debo debo. nga Aurusu nas yin. yin na yang mi rigs sog po. 
bod skad Aurusu dang rgya gar la sbyang ba yin. 
khye rang gang nas yin? skad ga bar sbyang ba?

дево, дево. нга Урусу ней ин. ин-на-янг мириг согпо.
бё-ке Урусу данг Гягар-ла джянгба-ин.
керанг га не ин? ке гава джянгба?

все хорошо. я из Росии, но монгольской нации.
Тибетский изучал в Росии и Индии.
А вы откуда? где язык учили?

----------


## Гелег

Нга бурят йин. 
Пё ке янг Урусу дан Гягар джянгба йин. 
Ани тоцам лоб джонг сонг. 

Тибетский тоже изучал в России и  Индии. 
Хотя немного.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

a tshi, da nga gnyis grogs po rnying pa yin seid kyi red, khyed rang rgya gar la blo sbyong ga bar ga nar gnang byung?

а ци! да, нга ни догпо нингпа ин сигире. керанг гягар-ла лоджёнг гава гава нангджюнг?

Ой! Так возможно мы старые друзья, А в каких именно местах Индии вы учились?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

sku zhabs khyed rang gi mtshan dngos ma la gare zhu gi yod na?

----------


## Гелег

> sku zhabs khyed tang gi mtshan dngos ma la ga re zhu gi yod na?


Хако ма сонг. 

Нга Сара-ла (долина Кангра, Гаггал) лобджонг дже сонг.

Керанг Тактен кханба (линг) нэ йинпе?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

sku zhabs происносится "кушок" - уважительное обращение, правда чаще к монахам, но не возбраняется и более демократичное использование.
khye rang (прошу прощения за опечатку) "керанг" вы, + gi ваше
mtshan "цен" имя
dngos ma"нгойма" настоящее
la "ла" указывающая частица
gare zhu gi yod na  "гаре щуги ё на" вопрос типа "а... как же" здесь "щу" почтительое говорить, сказать, спросить

----------

